# Goat Milk Butter



## comissaryqueen (Apr 20, 2005)

Here's something new for goat cheese lovers. Goat's milk butter mmmm. It's pretty expensive but something to try. $8.99 a half pound.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 20, 2005)

Well... at $18.00 a pound.  I think I'll wait until were in Greece again.  I'll have the neighbors make us some.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 20, 2005)

Back in the early 1950's I had a severe "cow's milk" allergy and Dad found a goat farmer ... we got fresh unpasturized goat milk, butter, and cheese from him every week. Maybe that's why I'm not put off by the taste today. I'm sure it was cheaper than it is today  ... it wasn't popular or trendy back then.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello,

I just saw the post about goat butter.  I have raised dairy goats for 28 years and have a clue why goats butter is so expensive.  Goats milk is naturally homogonized, meaning the cream does not clump together and rise to the top of the milk, like cow cream does.  In order to obtain goat cream, you need a mechanical cream seperator, which is extremely time consuming to clean.

Goats milk SHOULD taste like cows milk.  I live across the road from a holstein dairy, and I have offered my goats milk as cows milk when people have been hesitant to try my goats milk.  100% of the time, the tasters have said the 'holstein' milk was delicious.  I usually do not tell them they drank goats milk.

Beth


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Curiousity*

What breed of goat do you raise?  Have you eaten goat before?  My aunt and uncle raised goats and the milk did have a different taste.  Also buying milk in the health food store does have different flavor.  That is why I think the Neubian goat has the milk comparable to cows.  Thanks


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 25, 2005)

I keep a registered Nubian buck but my does are a Nubian/Toggenburg cross, so I guess I milk goats that are 75% Nubian.  I know what you mean by some goats milk having a different flavor, but my milk, and the milk of most of my goat raising friends, tastes just like regular milk. I have tasted some goats milk that was awful, strong, unpleasant, not good.........

Yes, we eat goat meat.  We did not start out thinking we would eat them, but a doe easily has two or three kids, and with 5 or six does giving birth, they are a bit like rabbits, you are soon confronted with what to do with all those kids.  We generally butcher in the fall.  So we are eating milk fed 9 month old kid, very lean, tender meat.

I would be happy to answer any more questions.
Beth


----------



## pdswife (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info Beth.  

Sure would love some goat for dinner. 
We love it around here.   Hubby likes both the
meat and the milk.  I've never tried the milk but,
I will some day.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Goat Meat*

I never did get to sample the meat that my aunt and uncle fixed.  I am almost certain that since there were so many in my immediate family the invitation was limited.  could you tell me what it is similar to?  I don't have a clue where to get the goat meat or how I would fix it but it seems like it would be better to eat than beef with all the fat.  My brother just explained to me earlier today that the goats that our relatives raised were allowed to go wherever they wanted.  They even ate bark off trees.  This was something I never heard before.  I just don't know why goats are not more popular type of meal to prepare?  Being like rabbits is new too.  They sure are interesting to watch.  One time my sister and I had to go through the goat yard to get to outhouse.  When we were going back to the house one of the butted her.  I often wonder what makes them do that?  
Neubian goats are not very big are they?  Thanks for information.  How many do you have now?


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 25, 2005)

Young goat would be similar to veal, while older chevon is similar to venison without the venison flavor.  Chevon is extremely lean, the meat is not marbled with fat, therefore there is little flavor.  Goats are browsers as opposed to cows who are grazers.  Goats have the some eating habits as deer, they will readily eat the bark off trees.  They will eat the paper off tin cans but not eat the cans!  Goats have gotten a bad reputation in the US.  Worldwide, more milk is consumed from goats and more meat is consumed from goats, than any other animal.  Goats are very entertaining to watch.  Butting is a way for goats to establish and maintain their heirarchy.  A buck will also butt during breeding season, anything that gets in the way between him and the doe in heat. Nubian are the same size as other goats.  Babies weigh the same as humans when born, 6# to 9# average, and does weigh about 120# when full size.  Mature bucks can weigh between 200# and 250#.  How many goats I have depends on what day you ask me.  Goats are seasonal breeders, they come into heat in the fall and kid in the spring.  So most goat raisers have a population explosion each Spring.  In the past, I have struggled to deal with the surplus of goats in the Spring.  But this year, two weeks ago, I took almost half my herd to the livestock sale barn.  I was certain they would go for meat.  I am very concerned who buys my goats, for fear a novice would not take proper care of them.  They can be rascals if they are not properly fenced in.  But in 2004, in the US, the highest prices ever were paid for meat goats.  So for the first time, I sold my cull does/families at the sale.  I had 16 goats two weeks ago, I now have 9 goats.  I have 3 milking does, 4 kids, the buck in the buck pasture and a wether goat out there with the buck. 
Thanks for your interest in goats!  They are wonderful animals if you have fences.  
Beth


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Brothers*

I have older brothers in my family who are interested in anything alive.  No matter what it is.  Hence, the interest in goats.  I am sure when I tell them about your post they will ask me something that I haven't thought of.  I will probably have to bother you again for some info on your goats.  Sounds like you enjoy them and know them well.  I would be concerned too if I had to part with them and let someone take them.  Your time is of importance in the care you give them and you must have some kind of bond with them.  They always remind me of my childhood and the best part of it.  Thanks again and I'll be keeping in touch.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 26, 2005)

My pleasure.............

Beth


----------

